# Duyuru > Kültür >  İranlı Nida, Türkiyeli İngiliz kızlar!.

## bozok

*İranlı Nida, Türkiyeli İngiliz kızlar!.* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/06/2009* 



Genel Yayın Müdürümüz Hayri Köklü onu* “kefal yemi”* diye tanımladı, on numara teşhis!.. Belli ki kız *“kullanılma kıtalarının”* bir militanıydı!..

Ondan bir *“devrim şehidi”* imal edildi!..

Vuruldu, (kim vurdu!?) yere düşer düşmez cep telefonu ile fotoğrafı çekildi ve...

Anında CIA medyasına servis edildi!..

üünkü o *“kefal yemi”* idi!.. (Kefal oltasına takılan yemin hali budur, meraklısı araştırsın ne demek istediğimiz daha net anlaşılır!!)

Bu *“seçilmiş”* kızcağız nasıl sunuldu dünya kamuoyuna?.. 

üarşaftan fışkıran bir güzel surat, itikat sahibi kapalı bir kız...

Sonra gerisi geldi...

Nida’nın İzmir’de nişanlısı ile sarmaş dolaş çekilmiş, gerçek hayatını yansıtan fotoğraflar..

Dahası, boynunda haç olan bir kolye!..

Bu ne demek?..

Müslüman devrimci görünümlü, Soros devşirmesi bir militan demek olabilir mi?..

Bu görüntü, İran’da kurulan uluslararası petrol devlerinin saldırısı üzerine tezgahın bir ipucudur denebilir mi?..

Kimdir bu Nida?!.

Genç kızın hali bana* “onları”* hatırlattı!..

Kimleri?!.

Hani şu TV’de Teke Tek programında Fatih Altaylı’nın karşısına oturan kızları.. Ne demişlerdi?.. *“İngiliz işgali sürse daha iyi olurdu!”* mealinde Kurtuluş Savaşı günleri yorumları yapmışlar, kurulan *“Cumhuriyet”* yerine *“işgali”* tercih ettiklerini beyan etmişlerdi, emperyalizme alkış tutarak..!

Anlaşılmıştı ki bu iki kız devşirilmiş, *“Batıda”* eğitilmiş proje elemanlarıydı...

Global istilanın liberal devrimcileri(!) öncü birlikleri bunlardı..


*İzmir’de haç!..*
İran’da giydiği kara çarşafı İzmir’de çıkarmasını izah edebiliriz de, boynuna takılı haçı nasıl izah edeceğiz bu (Müslüman) kızın!!?

Bunun izahı, meselenin *“Soros”* boyutudur!..

O izahata gelmeden, şuracıkta bir inceden şeytanın avukatlığını da yapıverelim!..

Acaba *“bu iş”* yani *“Doğan görünümlü şahin”* vari değişim(!) Türkiye mıntıkası mensupları için de geçerli midir?!.

şöyle ki;

Malumunuz bu dönem memleketin dahilinde dünya saadetini yakalamanın, *“yandaş”* olma gibi bir zarureti vardır.. Yandaş mıntıkada yer alan, köşe bucak dönüp keseyi doldurabiliyor ve dünya saadetini yakalıyor!..

Meselenin birinci şartı da ne?!.

Mahalle ahvaline uygun görünüm.. Erkeksen camici olacaksın, kadın isen giyim kuşam malum...

Artık alıştık zengin sahnelerde, süper jeeplerin direksiyonları başında örtülü kapalı hanımları görmeye.. Süper makyajlı suratları saran türbanla taçlanan şıklıkları biliyoruz ve bu ahaliye *“yeni sosyete”* diyoruz.. Kim bunlar? Türkiye’nin yükselen yeni sermayesinin mensupları..

şimdi soralım mı!!?

Bu *“mahalle”* dünya cenneti tatil yörelerine gidip *“dinleniyor”* bildiğimiz ve duyduğumuz kadarı ile.. Miami’de, Barbados’da denize haşema ve tesettüre uygun mayo ile mi giriliyor yoksa, Nida’nın İzmir’de yaptığı gibi mi yapılıyor oralarda, ne dersiniz..

Soruyorum, şeytan dürttü işte!!.


*İran’da olup biten*
İran’da neler olduğunu anlamak için Türkiye’de yayınlanan haberlere, bu haberlere yorum yazan muhterem zevatın kimliklerine bakacaksınız, iş ayan beyan anlaşılır!..

Malum matbuat külliyen ne yapıyor?..

Ahmedinecad’a giydirip Musevi’yi kolluyor!.

Musevi “özgürlük savaşçısı” olarak sunuluyor!..

şimdi dikkat buyurun bunu kim sunuyor bizlere?..

ABD-AB yandaşlığı ile faça vermiş, memleketin dahilinde zaman zaman eşkıya çetesine de arka çıkan, Soros denilen yamyamla işbirlikleri afişe olmuş *“aydın”* demokrat liberal uyanıklar!.. Bunların hepsi Musevici!.. 

şimdi şöyle bir soluk alıp düşünün, İran’da yüzde altmış oyu tepesine yıkılmak istenen Ahmedinejad’ın neden imha edilmek istendiğini!..

İran konusunda, olayların başından beri işin doğrusunu bir tek Yeniçağ yazıyor... Yeniçağ’ın haberlerini sindire sindire okuduğunuz zaman, İran’da sokaklara sürülen yeşile boyanmış, turuncu Soros çocuklarını çok net olarak görebilirsiniz...

Aklınızda bulunsun diye şuracıkta hatırlatıvereyim..

PKK eşkıyasının sözcülüğünden medet uman Ahmet Türk adlı şahsiyet, önceki gün TBMM kürsüsünden Türkiye’yi,* “sokakların İran’a dönebileceği”* örneği ile tehdit ediyordu!..

Bunu neden yapabiliyor?!!

Bindirilmiş kıtalar konusunda uzmanlaşmalarına alan yaratıldığının farkında olduğu için!..

İran turumuzun hayırlara vesile olmasını dileriz!!!

...

----------

